# THE CLUB IS NOW FULL THANK YOU  putnam county club



## Rick Allard (Jun 3, 2008)

Hunting Club Members Needed for a qdm club, just an hour from Macon or Atlanta 
We are a family oriented and a responsible hunting club childern under 18 hunt free
867 acres with only 18 members lots of room for everyone
Deer,turkey,quail,dove,rabbits
lots of big oak bottoms several creeks running thru property, Little river  borders property.several food plots planted and salt licks through out the property.
good road system, many areas haven't been hunted in several years.
camping area for trailer or tent no power but generators ok, cabin sleeps 5 available for use.
only $650.00 dues a year close to atlanta on lake sinclair
call Rick:706-923-0116


----------



## MURFF (Jun 7, 2008)

Where in Putman? That the area im looking in.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Folks, I have been to this property and it is a good piece of land. I went through it and did some scouting and found beautiful woods and plenty of deer sign. Saw a flock of turkeys.  Me and a buddy of mine cut him a check right there and have already moved our campers from our old Hunting Club. Also there is access to Cedar Creek WMA very nearby.  The camp site is secluded. For $650.00 you can't beat it.

If you have any questons PM me.

I highly recommend this club and we are looking forward to hunting it this year.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KILLDUX (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there any water on the property that has ducks?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 6, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 6, 2008)

Good talking to you Rick, hopefully I can get down this coming weekend and take a tour of the property.

Best I could tell from talkin to you, is this about the area you are talking about?? The red line is just a big ol' fat guess as to what your borders are.


----------



## 98RIDE (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this private owned land, or Timber Co. owned?


----------



## stev (Jul 10, 2008)

more detail on said property.The property is so loaded with persimminon ,muscadine ,then any where ive ever seen in ga for some reason.Lots of good draws with plenty of sign ,when i was there the other day.Its a super nice place and very adverse with slow rollin hills on some parts .


----------



## stev (Jul 12, 2008)

from this camp last season






I seen deer today 3 differnt areas .Putting up stands .


----------



## stev (Jul 12, 2008)

Rick Allard said:


> Thanks steve,
> Rick


welcome .


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 14, 2008)

could you pm me some rules and has it been duck and or rabbit hunted?


----------



## redtick (Jul 14, 2008)

*Hunt Lease*

Hey Steve I am from Sugar Hill and you look like someone I know what is your name? I would like to know if you have Rabbit Hunters in this club?





stev said:


> more detail on said property.The property is so loaded with persimminon ,muscadine ,then any where ive ever seen in ga for some reason.Lots of good draws with plenty of sign ,when i was there the other day.Its a super nice place and very adverse with slow rollin hills on some parts .


----------



## stev (Jul 24, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## bowfish71 (Aug 4, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Davans (Aug 21, 2008)

Can you get me directions coming from Henry county on 212. I'd like to check the travle time. 
Also the rules 
thanks


----------



## Rick Allard (Aug 23, 2008)

The club is now full thank you for all your interest!!!


----------

